# 🇺🇸 Happy 4th!!! 🇺🇸



## STIKSHIFTER (Jul 4, 2022)

*76 Custom.  Thanks for looking  🇺🇸

















*


----------



## 1motime (Jul 4, 2022)

That's great!


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Jul 4, 2022)

1motime said:


> That's great!



Thanks!


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jul 5, 2022)

Very cool


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Jul 5, 2022)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Very cool



Thanks!


----------



## Darthvader (Jul 7, 2022)

Glorious


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Jul 7, 2022)

Darthvader said:


> Glorious



Thanks!


----------



## eeapo (Jul 17, 2022)

Cool seat, very patriotic.


----------

